#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Προτεινόμενος τοπογραφικός εξοπλισμός για νέο γραφείο

## panosd

Καλησπερα, με την ευκαιρια του ΕΣΠΑ σχεδιαζω να ανοιξω δικο μου γραφειο. Το γραφειο θα βρισκεται σε αγροτικη περιοχη, στην περιοχη της Κεντρ. Μακεδονιας. 
Αν κ μηχανικος δομικων εργων, πριν τελειωσω την σχολη εργαζομουν σε τοπογραφο για 5 χρονια, οποτε εχω γνωση αποτυπωσεων κ αποδοσης.

Για γαιωδετικο μου εχουν προτεινει το : topcon cygnus ks-102
για αποστασιομετρο το : dista D5 που ειδα οτι το εχουν πολλοι απο το φορουμ
χωροβατη : topcon at-b3 

H τιμη κ για τα 3 ειναι παρα πολυ καλη. Καλυτερη απ'οτι περιμενα να πω την αληθεια. 
Ειναι ενταξει αυτα για αρχη? Καποιες παρατηρησεις? 

Επισης μου ειπαν οτι καλο θα ηταν κ ενα gps. 
Εχω ενα χειρος με δυνατοτητα ΕΓΣΑ87 αλλα καμια σχεση σε ακριβεια φανταζομαι με ενα κανονικο.

Θελω την συμβουλη σας γτ μου επεσαν πολλα κ εχω ψηλο μπερδευτει.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες αυτά τα θέματα:
Τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζομαι;Ποιο γεωδαιτικό σταθμό να επιλέξω;Αποστασιόμετρα laser
Γιατί ανοίγεις νέο θέμα και δεν συνεχίζεις τη συζήτηση σ' αυτά που σου αναφέρω παραπάνω;

Πώς έχοντας εργαστεί για 5 χρόνια δίπλα σε έναν έμπειρο συνάδελφο τοπογράφο κάνεις σύγκριση ενός GPS χειρός με ένα επαγγελματικό τοπογραφικό όργανο αποτυπώσεων GPS;

----------


## panosd

Προς Θεου δεν τα συγκρινω. Καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο. Λαθος διατυπωση.

Το ερωτημα μου ειναι αν αξιζει η αγορα ενος gps με την ευκαιρια του προγραμματος αλλα κ με βαση την κατασταση της αγορας.

Δεν ηξερα οτι μπορουμε να συνεχιζουμε σε υπάρχοντα θεματα. Θα συνεχισω σε ενα απο τα παραπανω. 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε το 1ο από τα τρία θέματα στα οποία σε παρέπεμψα παραπάνω και θέσε εκεί τις επιπλέον ερωτήσεις σου να σου απαντήσουν οι γνώστες του σχετικού εξοπλισμού (εγώ δεν είμαι ένας απ' αυτούς).

----------

